# 그댈 바라보며 살아온 내가



## Sammo

Hello.🙂

Here is a line from the song "Azalea" by singer Maya:

_그댈 바라보며 살아온 내가 
그녀 뒤에 가렸는지_

Link to the full lyrics of Maya's song.


I'm wondering if the line _그댈 바라보며 살아온 내가 _is figurative or literal because I have seen different translations.

Here are a few:

_Am I, who lived gazing at you, hidden behind her?

I lived as I looked upon you. But have I been covered by her?

My world revolved around you. Is my love shadowed by hers now?

I've lived my life for you. Did another woman overshadow me?_


The first two seem to be more literal and the second two seem to be more figurative.

So is _그댈 바라보며 살아온 내가  _it a literal expression or a figurative expression?


Thanks.


----------



## CharlesLee

Sammo said:


> Hello.🙂
> 
> Here is a line from the song "Azalea" by singer Maya:
> 
> _그댈 바라보며 살아온 내가
> 그녀 뒤에 가렸는지_
> 
> Link to the full lyrics of Maya's song.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if the line _그댈 바라보며 살아온 내가 _is figurative or literal because I have seen different translations.
> 
> Here are a few:
> 
> _Am I, who lived gazing at you, hidden behind her?
> 
> I lived as I looked upon you. But have I been covered by her?
> 
> My world revolved around you. Is my love shadowed by hers now?
> 
> I've lived my life for you. Did another woman overshadow me?_
> 
> 
> The first two seem to be more literal and the second two seem to be more figurative.
> 
> So is _그댈 바라보며 살아온 내가  _it a literal expression or a figurative expression?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Hello,

_그댈 바라보며 살아온 내가 

그녀 뒤에 가렸는지

I think everything is correct, for it can be either a figurative or literal expression._

Notice these lyric parts are not written in the original poem. 

The lyric writer has set up a situation and added extra lines to the music since it could be short.

However, overall, the lyrics fit in the original poem.

You can choose one of them you like.

Lee,


----------



## Tomato potato

In my opinion, it's figurative.
In this context "그댈 바라보며 살아온 내가" means "Whose heart has alwasy been with you."
I'm not sure "gaging at" or "looked upon" also has this meaning in English.


----------



## CharlesLee

_I lived as I looked upon you. But have I been covered by her? is the worst of them honestly._

After consideration, the cover verb was used by someone rather than something. 

In the lyric part, it doesn't mean 'to protect or guard'.

Therefore, I wouldn't recommend the second sentence.


----------



## Sammo

CharlesLee said:


> Notice these lyric parts are not written in the original poem.



I know. That's why in my post here I didn't make any mention of Kim Sowol's poem. 🙂



CharlesLee said:


> In the lyric part, it doesn't mean 'to protect or guard'.



The word "cover" doesn't only mean "to protect or guard". "Cover" also means to mean to hide from view.


----------

